# Shuri Ryu



## Mudo Warrior (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello everyone, I am mostly a Tae Kwon Do guy as I have studied it for most of my life.  However, for the last couple of years I trained at an Okinawan Shuri Ryu Dojo.  My question is are there any more Shuri Ryu Karateka out there and where could I find any books/videos on the subject?  I really enjoyed the training, however with work and kids I just don't have the time to continue, and I thought it might be good to read about the style.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Dec 21, 2003)

The only book I know of is "The Hand is my Sword" by Robert Trias.  Perhaps some of the others can be of further help.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *The only book I know of is "The Hand is my Sword" by Robert Trias.   *



An advertisment for this is posted regularly on rec,martial-arts.


----------

